# Skiing Mt Zerkel or Agnes



## snowmaven (Jan 21, 2013)

*Any beta on best approach to ski Mt Zerkel or Agnes?

Thanks!
*


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

zerkel is 5 miles of flat before you get to any kind of vertical gain, recommend a snowmobile. also there is a large amount of surface hoar, this next storm will produce a lot of activity


----------



## rehamxela (Jul 20, 2008)

totally doable i am up there alot. very thin right now though. if you want it bad enough you will figure it out! we did! good luck be safe! know the wilderness boundary if using sleds or the forest service will take your sleds and fine you heavily!


----------

